# Spanish Hot Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 med potatoes boiled in the skins
6 slices of bacon
1 onion chopped
1 green bell pepper seeded and diced
1 tbslp flour
1/2 tsp crushed dried oregano
1/8 tsp ground cumin
1 1/2 cups of light cream
3 tbsl grated gruyere cheese
1/4 cup dry sherry
4 hard boiled egg yolks crumbled
1 pimento chopped
2 tblsp wine vinegar
1 tblsp chopped parsley
2 tblsp chopped walnuts

Peel and cube the potatoes while still warm and place them in a salad bowl. Cook the bacon over medium heat in a heavy skillet until crisp, drain and crumble the bacon and set it aside, reserve 3 tblsp of bacon fat and return the fat to the skillet. Add the onion and green pepper and suate over medium heat until sift but not browned, stir frequently. Add the flour, oregano and cumin and cook over lo heat stirring frquently until the flour turns pale gold color. Gradually add the cream stirring until smooth and then the cheese and mix well. Simmer until sauce is thickened and hot. Add the sherry, egg yolks, vinegar, parsley and pimento and mix well. Adjust seasoning and pour over potatoes and toss gently but thoroughly. Sprinkle with the crumbled bacon and walnuts and serve.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Man RD,

The receipe sounds slammin as well as a bunch of them that you posted earlier.

Pretty soon you are going to have to consider to adding to your Moniker *"The Chef*".

Tarp


----------

